# Naruto RP: New Kids on The Block



## light switch (Apr 22, 2009)

Background: I new group of academy students have just graduated to Genin in the Leaf Village. The Jonin-sensei's are Kakashi Hatake, Gai Maito, Asuma Sarutobi and Kurenai Yuhi I need one person for each Sensei and those how are the Sensei can have a made up Genin in the team of there Sensei or another's Sensei. If you pick a Sensei just put there name if you want a Genin please fill this out

Name: 
Age:
Village:
Rank: 
MainElemental:
Jutsu:
Kekkei Genkai:
Height:
Weight:
Personality: 
Backround:  
Appearance:  

The Plot: Is that the Genin need to be trained for war as soon as possible cause war is brewing and the Leaf Village fears for it's survival. It'll start off the Sensei's can test the Genin how the please to see if they want them as there three apprentice but I will pick the teams at random. And if there are more Genin then Jounin then we'll create some Jounin. Also Genins most be 16 or less years old.

Name: Uchiha Itsuki  

Age: 16

Village: Leaf

Rank: Genin

Main Elemental: Wind

Jutsu:  Earth Morphs, allows him to control earth like Gaara controls sand, He knows Resengan and has developed his own version Wind Release Spiral Resengan, which just increases the power and blast radios of the normal Resengan, Very good Taijutsu user. 

Kekkei Genkai: Sharingan

Height: 6'4

Weight: Slender

Personality: Doesn't really talk much, when he does talk his words pierce the soul of who ever he is talking to, He will stand up when no one else will and doesn't realy have much motivation for things. 

Backround:  Not much is known about him except for his age and he's an 
Uchiha He mastered his Sharingan only recently and was born with alot of chakra also seeks to kill another Uchiha to steal there eyes.

Clanchiha

Appearance (picture if you want):  With hair like this  and has badges wrapped around both his arms, With long pants and Ninja Sandles.


----------

